# Help me choose a LED light for my 55 gallon Mbuna tank



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Long story but been keeping aquariums since the early 80's. Took a job in Texas and sold all my large tanks but my 55 and now retired and moved back to Ohio. Things have changed the last 10 years. My 55 has a Coralife CF with 6700K 65W bulbs in it now. I am thinking this maybe the time to go LED or buy two new 65W 50/50CF bulbs. I have been doing a lot of research here and I find a lot of the posts more than 5 years old on LED. I am confused with color to get for the Mbuna. My wishes in an LED light is show of fish color, not grow algae and not break the budget. I am ok with a programmed unit but I don't see me using things like storms. I think the sunrise ramp up and sunset ramp down then a night time would be nice but not a deal breaker. I like the price of the Beamworks but don't know which model to buy. The ones on discussed on threads I can't seem to find on Amazon. I see FOWLR which I am guessing is Fish Only with Live Rock so I am thinking that is the way to go but don't understand the EA DA. I see some like the Aquatic Life LED Aquarium Light Fixture and I like that but at the top of my budget.

If you have some suggestions I would love to learn from your experiences and if you would provide a link that would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Current Satellites are reasonable and good, programmable to suit your spectrum/intensity tastes, that's what I'm using on my planted tank. The marineland ones aren't that bad either, and comparatively cheap, but it's a single spectrum (white/yellowish) and intensity, which might not be to your preference. They're fine for the tangs I keep.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Check out the current orbit marine. The manf' was having a sale on them through eBay a couple months ago when I bought mine. I went with the 36" on my 75g.

The fixture allows you to adjust white and blue LEDs independently to make the fish colors really pop. It also has a ramp up and down timer too which helps not startle the fish at lights on. It also has a moonlight setting and a few other novelty settings too.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## doosty (Feb 22, 2019)

I am a value guy that is not always into a lot of bells and whistles. I got an Aquaneat LED from CLSupplies on eBay. Best price out there and it continues to work.

The room my fish are in get some natural morning light, so I keep it on from 11-7 every day along with a UV sterilizer and have had no issues with algae whatsoever.

Since lighting is more of an option and less of a necessity, I like to put my money to better use in other areas of the hobby.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

I had looked at the current orbit marine but for a 48" version was pricey. Will have to look for a sale.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

doosty said:


> I am a value guy that is not always into a lot of bells and whistles. I got an Aquaneat LED from CLSupplies on eBay. Best price out there and it continues to work.


What model did you get, the AQUANEAT 0.5W LED Aquarium Light Marine FOWLR Blue & White. How bright are they?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have used the Current brand...you don't want much light as this is only for the fishkeeper and does encourage algae.

Just ignore all the crazy settings. It does have different mixes of color so you can choose what looks best with your fish. I would avoid the fixtures intended for marine set ups.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AV8TOR said:


> I had looked at the current orbit marine but for a 48" version was pricey. Will have to look for a sale.


Yeah they're pricey at regular price. I got my 36" for $83 bucks, right place at the right time. I don't like my light fixtures to stretch the entire width of the tank so I went with the 36" model. It still lights up the entire tank but it creates slight angular shadows on the rocks towards the sides adding more depth to the tank instead of the entire tank lighting up like a light bulb.



DJRansome said:


> I would avoid the fixtures intended for marine set ups.


Why? If you mean don't waste your money because we don't need a lot of light output, I agree but if you can find a deal why not? I bought my marine fixture cheaper than their freshwater fixtures were going for.

Concerning light intensity and algae growth, you said you used them before so you know you don't have to use them at full power if you don't want to. You can adjust the white and blue independently from 100% to 0%. I wouldn't even consider these marine fixtures, in color yes but not lumens. They're using little 5050 SMD LEDs with no cooling fans so these aren't exactly high powered LED marine fixtures. I doubt this "_marine_" fixture can even grow corals.

Color wise I personally like marine over freshwater because the marine LEDs have a higher kelvin value for their whites and they use multiple whites (8K & 12K) and multiple blues (445nm & 460nm) vs. the freshwater which only uses 1 white (6500k) and 1 blue (445nm). The marine really makes the colors in Peacocks and Haps pop. I have my white setting on 50ish% percent and my blue under 10% and it gives off a nice pure white / slight purple'ish hue.

Just my .02¢.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't have the marine versions. Truthfully the fish are better off with no light at all...and bonus is no algae at all. Seems to me like if I am buying something only to use 25% of it's capacity then then should sell me something suitable that costs 25% less.

I prefer the 6500. Before LED, I actually used to throw away the actinic (blue) bulbs when I couldn't find a fixture that came with both white bulbs.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Sub-Mariner said:


> I don't like my light fixtures to stretch the entire width of the tank so I went with the 36" model. It still lights up the entire tank but it creates slight angular shadows on the rocks towards the sides adding more depth to the tank instead of the entire tank lighting up like a light bulb.


So I would have 6" on each side without direct lighting and are you saying that would be okay? That would make the Current orbit marine in my budget


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the light to extend all the way across, but since the fish like no light at all...a smaller light won't hurt them.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AV8TOR said:


> Sub-Mariner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like my light fixtures to stretch the entire width of the tank so I went with the 36" model. It still lights up the entire tank but it creates slight angular shadows on the rocks towards the sides adding more depth to the tank instead of the entire tank lighting up like a light bulb.
> ...


Yeah, that's perfectly fine. Even though it's only 36" in length, it still lights up the entire length of the 48" tank.

Here's a quick video. The white LEDs are running at 51% and the blue LEDs are running at 11%.


----------



## doosty (Feb 22, 2019)

AV8TOR said:


> doosty said:
> 
> 
> > What model did you get, the AQUANEAT 0.5W LED Aquarium Light Marine FOWLR Blue & White. How bright are they?


I did. The 48" for my 55 gallon. Sure there are no fancy sunrises and sunsets, but that's what ambient outdoor lighting shining into the room is for.

I think it's plenty bright. I have gotten plenty of water on it and it keeps going.

I too am using the light less and less. At $24.99 and free shipping, this is the best value option out there. IMO.


----------



## doosty (Feb 22, 2019)

Here's my tank lit up at night with Aquaneat.


----------



## bobber (Mar 10, 2019)

I switched from a Fluorescent to LED. I purchased the Fluval 2.0 Aqua Sky for under $120. My only regret is I didn't do it sooner. It has a sweet 24 programable cycle via smartphone App where you can customize your sunrise times, peak daylight, and sunset times, and moonlighting if desired. The design is sleek and skinny and is water resistant. Cant say on its ability to grow algea or sustain plant life. My fish seem to enjoy it more so than my previous light. Mainly because I can dial it down to a softer light at times.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

bobber said:


> I switched from a Fluorescent to LED. I purchased the Fluval 2.0 Aqua Sky for under $120. My only regret is I didn't do it sooner.


A friend of mine has them but paid somewhere around $175. Where did you find it for $120?


----------

